# need to reinstall windows 98



## mysislea (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey there I need to reinstall windows 98 for my mom's computer (I have it at my house) because I keep getting an explorer error and a whole lot of other errors. One being kernel 32 something missing. I could sometimes get onto windows start up menu and tried to reinstall from a cd that my friend had, but then that didn't go through, and my computer would not even let me stay on safe mode. I tried to reinstall by putting the cd rom in the drive and then I got the option of choosing to install over old system or something, but when it tried to do it, I got this message that said, "Computer may have a disk compression program installed on it because this system may contain an existing operating system. Can not continue." So I found this microsoft website and it said to try extracting the file ren kernel 32 etc form the cd rom. They didn't give very clear instructions though and now I have Totally messed up the computer! When it tries to start up it gives me a quick message that says "Error loading Kernel" and then it gives me the "it is now safe to shut off your computer" message. I am using another computer right now and did make a start up disk from a website onto a floppy disk, and I tried to use it, but it doesn't work. I think I may have really messed this up beyond repair. Are you up for a challenge:>) Well let me know if you can help. Thanks Lea


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

If you have a start up disk, or a good CD that the computer will boot to, use the format feature before you install the OS...


----------



## mysislea (Jul 9, 2007)

I did reformat and then tried to install windows 98 from the cd, but it gave me errors. I guess the CD rom was scratched. I tried doing the toothpaste cleaning method I had heard about, but it didn't work. Now I have a blank system! Anyone out there want to lend me a good 98 OS system? I would pay shipping and then send it back to you. I don't even know if that sort of thing is allowed. I don't really have any friends who could lend me theirs. Well thanks all. Lea


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Well, it is not allowed here on TSG so it would be wrong to do so. Also, you seem just too desperate to install Windows 98 because you actually want to lend it from someone! I will probably recommend you to keep up with XP or any other OS until you can manage to get your hands on 98. I would happily give it to you if it were allowed but I am binded by the laws.

By the way, you can use XP. It has a feature called compatibility mode which will allow you to run it like 98. Besides, the *Windows Classic* theme will also give it the old Windows 98 visual style. You will alsoget better features and more support from Microsoft. Best of all, it is easily available and more updated than ever. It would be good to stick with XP but if you really want Windows 98, then you will probably need to look for one on eBay. Good Luck.


----------



## mysislea (Jul 9, 2007)

Goku said:


> Well, it is not allowed here on TSG so it would be wrong to do so. Also, you seem just too desperate to install Windows 98 because you actually want to lend it from someone! I will probably recommend you to keep up with XP or any other OS until you can manage to get your hands on 98. I would happily give it to you if it were allowed but I am binded by the laws.
> 
> By the way, you can use XP. It has a feature called compatibility mode which will allow you to run it like 98. Besides, the *Windows Classic* theme will also give it the old Windows 98 visual style. You will alsoget better features and more support from Microsoft. Best of all, it is easily available and more updated than ever. It would be good to stick with XP but if you really want Windows 98, then you will probably need to look for one on eBay. Good Luck.


Well I don't care if it is windows 98 or not. The computer came with that. If I had another version of windows like 2000 or XP I would put it on. I really don't know if the compter can have anything other than 98 on it. I have been looking on ebay for an OS that I could use on the computer. Most are kind of expensive. You would think that people wouldn't even have windows 98 anymore let alone sell it for like $50. I guess i just need more friends:>) well thanks for the feedback. Thanks Lea


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

If you really don't care about whatever OS you have, then you can go ahead and buy a genuine copy of XP rather than buying a second hand Windows 98 copy for 50$. Also, I have to tell you that you are in a serious misconception. There are an equal number of users running Windows 98 as there are of XP and Vista combined! Of course, not all of them are interested in selling their copies and those who are, they are selling it for high prices. Thus, if taken from my view, then a copy of genuine Windows XP from Microsoft is surely to be preferred over a second hand copy of Windows 98.

By the way, we are all friends on TSG, so be free to open yourself. Good Luck.


----------



## mysislea (Jul 9, 2007)

Goku said:


> If you really don't care about whatever OS you have, then you can go ahead and buy a genuine copy of XP rather than buying a second hand Windows 98 copy for 50$. Also, I have to tell you that you are in a serious misconception. There are an equal number of users running Windows 98 as there are of XP and Vista combined! Of course, not all of them are interested in selling their copies and those who are, they are selling it for high prices. Thus, if taken from my view, then a copy of genuine Windows XP from Microsoft is surely to be preferred over a second hand copy of Windows 98.
> 
> By the way, we are all friends on TSG, so be free to open yourself. Good Luck.


How do I know if my computer can run windows xp? And if I bought it and it didn't work is it returnable? Thanks Lea


----------



## mysislea (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi I got the windows 98 os system I talked about above to work. I actually have two copies that someone lent me. Neither are the ones that came with the computer. Anyways I got one to install (eventhough it is scractched) and it copied files over, but when the computer go to the part about "Setting hardware and finalizing setting" I got a whole lot of error messages. For example, "The shlwap.dll file is linked to missing wxport advap123.dll" and "Dernel.32.dll c:\\windows.002\rundll32.exe" and many others. They are just like the ones that I got when I needed to reinstall windows in the first place. I then put the other windows 98 in and got the same exact resualt. Basically I am right back where I started. I can't get the safe mode to load because there doesn't seem to be anything there and can't now get to BIOS(I tried F10 and F8). Is this computer just shot beyond repair? I really hate to back away from a challange. I don't want to give up just yet. I copied a start up disk on a floppy from another computer. How can I get the computer to get it's errors fixed from that? I do also have a copy of windows 95 that I could try to install, but I suspect that wouldn't work since the computer came with 98 loaded on it. I am just a beginner, so remember that when you answer me. Thanks a lot, and please someone answer this thread and not consider it dead! Thanks Lea


----------



## mysislea (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey all this thread isn't resolved. I wonder if I should just start a new thread? The last time someone read it, it looked like it was something I was giving up on, but I am not. So if someone is able to answer my questions, I would love it. If no one does, I will start a new thread. Those seem to get answered better as opposed to a day-old-thread. Well thanks all. I love this website. It makes me want to be a computer junkie! Thanks Lea


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't start multiple threads on the same problem. If no one replies after a day or so, you can bump the thread to the top by just posting "bump". 

The fact that your system has a C:\Windows.002 directory means you didn't actually format the drive.


----------



## mysislea (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh thanks for the heads up. I wondered why people put bump on their threads. Uh.. do you know how to format the drive? I guess I don't. I am swimming in the dark, but it is sort of fun. Thanks lea


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I have an older laptop that has 98SE on it. had to reinstall everything..... had received the computer from a relative and had no disk... went to local computer shop and after visiting with the owner for a few minutes, he sold me a cd with it and the necessary number for $15.00. Have used it a couple of times now.
good luck.
vicks


----------



## mysislea (Jul 9, 2007)

vicks said:


> I have an older laptop that has 98SE on it. had to reinstall everything..... had received the computer from a relative and had no disk... went to local computer shop and after visiting with the owner for a few minutes, he sold me a cd with it and the necessary number for $15.00. Have used it a couple of times now.
> good luck.
> vicks


Thanks. Don't really have a local shop here in town, but I think maybe the windows 98 I have borrowed might work. I don't mind having to start over. I didn't have anything to loose on there. This compter was given to my mom by my aunt. So yea same deal. No cds or anything with it. I guess people who don't know about computers just throw all those away, or loose them like my Aunt did. Thanks Lea


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Lea:

The hard drive needs to be formatted and completely wiped out before you do a fresh install of Windows 98.

To insure that you have a fully-bootable startup floppy disk with all the necessary files, you should go here, click the "Windows 98 boot floppy image" link, then click the "Windows 98 boot floppy" link. This will allow you to download and save the *win98_img.exe* file. After the file has been downloaded and saved, you can exit that website. Insert a blank floppy disk in its drive, then double-click the saved file and allow it to extract into the floppy disk. After the extraction process is done, you'll have a fully-bootable startup disk for formatting the hard drive and doing a fresh install of Windows 98. One good thing about creating a startup disk with this file is that it automatically assigns the drive letter X to the CDROM drive so you don't have to guess which drive letter to enter in DOS mode.

Once the hard drive has been formatted and you're ready to do a fresh install of Windows 98, make sure that the Windows files are installed in *C:\WINDOWS* and nowhere else. If it brings up C:\WINDOWS.000 or any other file path, edit it to read C:\WINDOWS before you continue on.

If you're not already aware of it, once a fresh install of Windows 98 is done, you'll need to install the drivers for the display adapter, sound device, modem, and/or network card. Make sure you know the make, model, and model number of these hardware devices so you can obtain the drivers.

Frank

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

mysislea said:


> How do I know if my computer can run windows xp? And if I bought it and it didn't work is it returnable? Thanks Lea


Post some system specifications and then we shall talk over it. Try to be as brief and descriptive as you can.


----------



## mysislea (Jul 9, 2007)

flavallee said:


> Lea:
> 
> The hard drive needs to be formatted and completely wiped out before you do a fresh install of Windows 98.
> 
> ...


Ok, great! I am copying the floppy now, Help how do I find out the make and model numbers of the above mentioned things? Thanks Lea


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You can get a free program that when installed and run will give you everything on your computer. I have used it on several computeres. You can (if necessary) save it to disk from another computer then use in in the subject computer. go to www.belarc.com
vicks


----------



## mysislea (Jul 9, 2007)

vicks said:


> You can get a free program that when installed and run will give you everything on your computer. I have used it on several computeres. You can (if necessary) save it to disk from another computer then use in in the subject computer. go to www.belarc.com
> vicks


UGG! I just typed up my whole reply and then just while I was getting to the end it went away on me and I can't find it. What could I have hit? Anyways I will try and remember what I was writing. OK I looked for the website that will have my drivers to download. It took a long time for me to figure out what info they wanted to identify the machine, but finally I typed in compaq presario cm0900 series (tracking code) 98313-1123. It gave me a page to choose drivers, and it looked like the back of the same computer, but only has drivers for windows xp. This makes no sense to me because this computer was loaded with windows 98. Could I have the wrong one? I just don't know. Also I think I may have trouble downloading the drivers (if I can get them via the internet) because that computer doesn't have a DSL port (I think that is what it is called. You know the one that is a little bigger than a phone cord?) It does have a usb port and so does my router. Can I make an internet connection that way? Also Can I down load Berlac to a zip drive? i am out of floppys right now. Then do I run it on the system before or after I reinstall windows 98. Can't get to the start up menu or safe mode or much of anything. OK. I guess that is all for now. Thanks. Lea


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Well, you said the drivers were for XP, right? Also, you typed in your system model number in the search box. If this was the case, then it means that your computer can support XP. Please post some computer specifications and I will confirm if you can run XP or not. If you are too lazy to do that, then check mine and see if yours are equal or greater. If all is well, then be happy because you might get yourself a new version of XP. Good Luck.


----------



## mysislea (Jul 9, 2007)

Goku said:


> Well, you said the drivers were for XP, right? Also, you typed in your system model number in the search box. If this was the case, then it means that your computer can support XP. Please post some computer specifications and I will confirm if you can run XP or not. If you are too lazy to do that, then check mine and see if yours are equal or greater. If all is well, then be happy because you might get yourself a new version of XP. Good Luck.


No this computer doesn't have XP on it. It came loaded with windows 98 on it and it was my aunts. She never upgraded. It has been telling me ever since I turned it on the reinstall windows 98.The problem is I really don't know what computer specifications you need to tell me if windows xp is even possible. I can't get into the start up page to see what the speed is and space is, and the other things someone like you would need to know to give me an answer as to if it can run XP. I don't have a version of XP, (the one I am using right now to type this is a 2000). I was just saying that if I had to buy windows maybe I would want 2000 or XP for the computer I am trying to fix. See I am trying to work on fixing the computer with what I have (and I think the windows 98 I borrowed will work), and I was also checking to see if that machine is even upgradeable. It doesn't have a DSL port either. Thanks. Lea


----------



## mysislea (Jul 9, 2007)

Well I tried all of the formating suggestions and the computer won't reformat. It seems to not see the floppy. It is not a brand new one. So I will buy a new one and try it again. Ok Just an update. Thanks Lea


----------

